# Petrol/Gas Station Architecture



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

There is a very unusual petrol station in my town, I took pics of it a few weeks ago, but now I can find them.


I'll still make this thread, and get pics of it another time.



This is sort of like the 'Macdonalds Architecture' thread.

Post pics and info of petrol stations in your nation, Unusual or not.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Could be an interesting thread... here is a local one that always makes me laugh. It is
a small gas-station chain, and very low-budget/70's look to them, as they pretty much haven't changed in the past few decades. I am not sure if "beaver" has the same double meaning overseas as it does here, but in any case, this "beaver" works hard for you!


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

What's the double meaning of beaver??


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

^^ LOL girls have a beaver...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

grachtengordeldier said:


> What's the double meaning of beaver??


In England, it may be known as a "fanny"!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

I can't think of any funny ones, but I think BP probably has the nicest stations in the Chicago area.

Not my photos, or even in Chicago but they are similar looking


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't find gas stations to be that special. Many of them mainly have several pumps, a canopy and a mini-mart in the US. Of course if you go to Manhattan to find a gas station, that will be a rare site since many of the city doesn't need a number of them, plus there is a zonning law about building new gas stations. Here are some of the Manhattan gas stations in NYC, but don't expect much.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

A Total Petrol Station in Clermont Ferrand (France) :









A Total Petrol Station on a Belgium highway :









A Repsol Petrol Station in Spain and Portugal :









A Tamoil Petrol Station in Switzerland :


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

>


Ah the days of those gas prices  anyway round here BP is also pretty much the nicest type of gas stations.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Repsol's new stations are designed by Foster










The previous 










Campsa










YPF inn Argentina


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

spyguy said:


> I can't think of any funny ones, but I think BP probably has the nicest stations in the Chicago area.
> 
> Not my photos, or even in Chicago but they are similar looking


haha, theres one almost exactly like that near my house


----------



## adamybob (Jan 17, 2005)

^ I've got one that loks exactly like that mear my house too, and its half a world away!


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Taller said:


> In England, it may be known as a "fanny"!


or a "minge"


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's one in HK, plain and ordinary


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Shell Station in the Philippines


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Shell Station in the Philippines


They remind me of US gas station. But nice


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The newly built Sonol Tower in Tel Aviv has a gas station at its base being that this is a gasoline company in Israel.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Petrol Station thread

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=225011


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

I hate an ordinary gas station in the city center or in old twon district. It's really makes me angry


----------



## carvin77 (Mar 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> A Total Petrol Station on a Belgium highway :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BillyBTall (Feb 8, 2006)

Boats need gas too.


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

Texaco gas station in *Bogotá, Colombia*



.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

BP is the best. Nice designs.


----------



## IlliricumSacrum (May 12, 2005)

Gas station in central Tirana (Albania):










Under construction gas station (EuroPetrol) in Tirana suburbs:


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

^^ I like this first from Tirana. Nice structure


----------



## Urbananite (Feb 22, 2013)

*More petrol stations*

This thread is old but I'm so glad I found it! Here are some crazy and interesting gas stations, mostly designed by architects.

This one is the Tramway Gas Station designed by Albert Frey, 1963. It's in Palm Springs.



























Source: Architectuul

In a similar vein, this gas station was designed by Mies van der Rohe in 1966 and then refurbished in 2011 by Les Architectes FABG in Montreal. 



















Source: Architectuul


----------



## Urbananite (Feb 22, 2013)

*Floating Gas Stations*

More gas stations - these ones have floating roof structures

Skovshoved Gas Station by Arne Jacobsen in Denmark. It was completed in 1937.








Source: Architectuul

Matúškova Gas station in Slovakia is new (2011) by Atelier SAD. I love the curved concrete of it.



























Source: Architectuul

Not much is known about this gas station but it is in Hanover, Germany and was built in 1953. 








Source: Eines Tagespiegel


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

What petrol 'stations' often look like in Outback Australia:


Outback Petrol Station by Mark Rippin, on Flickr


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I guess I could bump it up a bit as well  
We have rather typical stations here in Poland, but there are a few nicer ones, here's probably the most popular:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

some examples from Macedonia


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Norway*

Wooden petrol station in Northern Norway.








http://nn.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Statoil_velfjord.jpg


Traditional Norwegian petrol station. No longer in use.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:NorskFolkemuseum.Bensin.jpg


Petrol station in the middle of nowhere. May be abandoned.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shop_and_gas_station_on_Gimsoy,_Lofoten,_Norway.jpg


A petrol station placed in front of a apartment block in the middle of somewhere.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Frederik_Stangs_gate_39.jpg


----------



## Paperyostrich (Aug 20, 2011)

Great thread  I just can't look at the front page now though knowing that gas prices were once that low...


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

spain


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Some interesting realizations of petrol stations from Slovakia

Petrol station Nový Smokovec, Tatry















More pictures and source here
Unfortunatly it was rebuilt and lost its Wow factor, visit on Google Street View

Petrol Station Matúškovo, Galanta








More pictures and source here
visit on Google Street View


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

Frank Lloyd Wright-designed gas station in Cloquet, Minnesota, USA








http://www.geologic.com/sites/default/files/frank-lloyd-wright-gas-station.jpg


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Petrol station Nový Smokovec, Vysoké Tatry, Slovakia
some more pics from history...


kodachrome | slovakia by Jörn Schiemann, on Flickr


kodachrome | slovakia by Jörn Schiemann, on Flickr​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I just love the gas stations from the 50s and 60s. They're timeless!


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Gas Station in Markušovce, Slovakia

Google Street Map View









Source









Source​


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Petrol station in Milan, built in 1953 by Mario Bacciocchi.
Unfortunately it's now abandoned since many years hno:


----------



## MelcToxic (Aug 2, 2008)

These gas stations on the A2 Highway, in Romania, look pretty great in my opinion:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ Wow, what a shame, it's truly amazing.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Wisol Gas station and rest center on Georgian highway by J.Mayer


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Gas Station built in Bratislava, Slovakia.




























Source and more about it: https://www.startitup.sk/cerpacia-stanica-slovnaft-v-bratislave-je-ako-z-vesmiru/


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

KenolKobil service stations - Kenya (its the largest oil marketer in the country and Eastern Africa.














































http://www.the-star.co.ke/news/2016...oil-dealer-in-kenya-says-piea-report_c1465420


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

pin


----------

